# World champ favorites



## Erik (Sep 20, 2007)

So, here we are about 2 weeks before the biggest tournament ever will kick off. Who is going to win what? Post your favorites!


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2007)

That is a tough one. For all I know someone we have never seen compete could come in and do very well. However, I will post my predictions sometime soon when I get time.


----------



## Piercy (Sep 20, 2007)

Edouard Chambon
Thibault Jacquinot

Of course !

Who said I'm proud to be french ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 20, 2007)

Yu Jeong-Min for 3x3x3. (provided that he doesn't +2 anything)
Rama for 3x3x3 OH.
Frank for 5x5x5.
Anssi for 3x3x3 with feet.
Zbigniew Zborowski for 3x3x3 FM.
Stefan for Megaminx.
Matyas for the rest.


----------



## DhuCerbin (Sep 20, 2007)

Square-1 : Grzegorz Prusak
Piramid : Grzegorz Łuczyna
FM : Zbigniew Zborowski
2x2 : Łukasz Ciałoń

Go Poland!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2007)

3x3x3_bf, 4x4x4_bf, 5x5x5_bf, 2x2x2, 5x5x5, Clock, Magic, Master Magic: Máthiás Kuti
multiple_bf: Rowe Hessler (or me )
3x3x3: Macky
4x4x4: Frank Morris, Erik Akkersdijk (shared!)
3x3x3_oh: Dan Dzoan
Fewest Moves: Guus Razoux Schultz (with a 17 move F2L + 10 move LL and - cancellation(s))


----------



## Piotr (Sep 20, 2007)

2x2x2: Łukasz Ciałoń or Matyas Kuti
3x3x3: Edouard Chambon
3x3x3OH: Chris Dzoan or Dan Dzoan
4x4x4, 5x5x5, 3x3x3BFD, 4x4x4BFD, 5x5x5BFD, Magic, Clock, Master Magic: Matyas Kuti
Square 1: Grzegorz Prusak
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Łuczyna
3x3x3 fewest moves: Zbigniew Zborowski
3x3x3 with feet: Anssi Vanhala
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk
3x3x3 multiblind: Rowe Hessler or Matyas Kuti


----------



## Pedro (Sep 20, 2007)

3x3x3: Macky or Chambon (or me) (is Gungz going to be there? if so, he's a threat as well)

3x3x3OH: Ryan Patricio or...hmm...that's a hard one...me as well 

4x4x4: don't know...maybe...Matyas or Erik

5x5x5: Frank and Erik

3x3 bld: hmm...let me see...who for this one? 

other blds: yeah, the same...


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 21, 2007)

3x3x3
If Macky's going then it's got to be him. He's proven himself over and over again, that after all these years, he's still one of the world's elite.

4x4x4
Uhhh, Erik or Matyas. They're both pretty insane. Probably going to see WR single and average from those two. 

5x5x5
Frank Morris. I have nothing really to say, but that I think he's going to win.

3x3x3 OH
A Dzoan. 

3x3x3 BLD
Matyas. He's too good.

4x4x4, 5x5x5 BLD
Who konws, maybe Chris Hardwick has made great strides in the past few months, but until we see if he did, Matyas is an overwhelming favorite.

I am not knowledgeable enough in the other categories to make a prediction.

Have fun everyone! And bring Worlds back to Orlando next time!


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2007)

2x2: Matyas
3x3: Someone from China or Korea, possibly someone who isn't popular.
3x3 OH: Gilles VP or Matyas
4x4: Erik
5x5: Frank Morris
Square-1: Lars
Magic / Master Magic: Matyas
3x3, 4x4, 5x5 BLD, multi: Matyas
FM: Roux
3x3 w/ feet: Annsi

Some people are going to walk away with a lot of money.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 21, 2007)

3x3x3: Gungz or Nakajima(Is macky even going? cuz he's lecturing on saturday at ARML haha.)
4x4x4: Erik
5x5x5: Morris for WR
3x3x3bld: matyas, but he will be challenged this time.
3x3x3OH: Dzoan or Rama.
big cube BLD: matyas
multi BLD: it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Rama (Sep 21, 2007)

3x3x3: Joël van Noort, I saw him doing lots of sub 10 times in the car at the Lyon Open(He drove with us).
4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk or Frank Morris.
5x5x5: Frank Morris or Ookusa.
3x3x3 OH: The Dzoans or Kuti or Gilles or Patricio, I am not the type of guy who wins.
All blindfolded events: Matyás Kuti.
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Luczyna.
Square-1: Grzegorz Prusak.
Megaminx: The boy named Akkersdijk.
2x2x2: I do not care, 2x2 is booring I never practise it and I never will, alltough I did made up to the top 3 at Lyon surprisingly, without doing one practise solve since the cube meeting at Arnauds place.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 21, 2007)

Rama said:


> 3x3x3: Joël van Noort, I saw him doing lots of sub 10 times in the car at the Lyon Open(He drove with us).



wow that's amazing, driving and doing sub 10s, no hand on the wheel ?


----------



## Mark (Sep 21, 2007)

2x2x2: Łukasz Ciałoń
3x3x3: Piotr Kózka or Tomasz Żołnowski or Adam Polkowski
3x3x3OH: Piotr Kózka or Tomasz Seweryn or Rama
4x4x4: Piotr Kózka
5x5x5: Tomasz Żołnowski
3x3x3BFD: Matyas Kuti
4x4x4BFD, 5x5x5BFD: Rafał Guzewicz
Magic: hard to say because of DNF
Clock, Master Magic: Matyas Kuti
Square 1: Grzegorz Prusak
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Łuczyna
3x3x3 fewest moves: Zbigniew Zborowski
3x3x3 with feet: Anssi Vanhala
Megaminx: Stefan Łapicki


----------



## Erik (Sep 21, 2007)

2x2: Matyi (Lukasz if he will come)
3x3: Joel, Nakajima, Harris, Edouard, Thibaut, Jean, Macky?
4x4: Matyi or Frank, Frank has improved lately
5x5: Ron, Matyi, Frank or Ookusa 
OH: Rama, Dzoan, Dzoan, Matyi or Gilles
BLD: Matyi
BLD multi: Matyi or Rowe
4x4/5x5 BLD: Matyi
Clock: Matyi
Magic: Matyi
MM: Mate, Milan or Matyi
Feet: Anssi
FMC: Guus!
Pyra: Gregorsz
Mega: Stefan


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe someone could make a summary of this? I personally don't have the time for it.

I think this format would be good:
*Event:*
*1. Name1 *(Votes1)
*2. Name2* (Votes2)
*3. Name3 *(Votes3)
n. Namen (Votesn)

Example
*Rubik's Cube Fewest moves: *
*1. Zbigniew Zborowski* (10)
*2. Guus Razoux Schultz *(8)
*3. Gilles Roux *(6)
..
50. Arnaud van Galen (1)

For all events:
2x2x2 Cube
Rubik's Cube
4x4x4 Cube
5x5x5 Cube
3x3x3 one-handed
3x3x3 with feet
Rubik's Cube Fewest moves : 
3x3x3 blindfolded
4x4x4 blindfolded
5x5x5 blindfolded
3x3x3 multi blind
Rubik's Magic
Rubik's Master Magic
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1
Rubik's Clock


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2007)

We could make a poll for each category (which means a separate topic for each). I think it might be a good idea, especially considering that this is the biggest competition ever. I might do that tonight if no one else does before then. Feel free to do so if you have time.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 21, 2007)

I think a poll would be hard, as you can't 'add' options...

so, if someone thinks a person that's not on the list will win, what to do?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll compile a list tonight.

But how to take into account multiple people chosen? For example, Rowe or Matyas. 1 vote each? :S


----------



## Pedro (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll start with 3x3x3

1st place: Macky and Chambon - 4 votes
2nd place: Thibaut, Gungz, Nakajima and Joel - 2 votes
3rd place: Harris Chan, Jean Pons, Piotr Kozka, Tomaz Zolnowski and Adam Polkowski - 1 vote


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 21, 2007)

Yu jeong min isn't coming...but the Japanese people (like Macky and Mitsuki) are 

And I'm voted for 3rd place?? 3rd place??? I won't even make it to 5h place if school keeps on going like this XD


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 22, 2007)

Really? Then my vote goes to Yu Nakajima...

And now the current list:

*3x3x3:*
1. Edouard Chambon (5)
2. Shotaro Makisumi (4)
3. Yu Nakajima (3), Thibault Jacquinot (3), Joël van Noort (3)
4. Piotr Kózka, Tomasz Żołnowski, Jean Pons, Harris Chan, Adam Polkowski

*3x3x3 BLD:*
1. Mátyás Kuti (9)
2. Rowe Hessler

*3x3x3 One-handed:*
1. Dan Dzoan (7)
2. Chris Dzoan (6)
3. Rama Temmink (5)
4. Gilles van den Peereboom (4)
5. Mátyás Kuti (3)
6. Ryan Patricio (2)
7. Piotr Kózka, Tomasz Seweryn

*3x3x3 with feet*
1. Anssi Vanhala (6)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
1. Zbigniew Zborowski (5)
2. Guus Razoux Schultz (3)
3. Gilles Roux (2)

*2x2x2:*
1. Mátyás Kuti (4), Łukasz Ciałoń (4)

*4x4x4:*
1. Erik Akkersdijk (7)
2. Mátyás Kuti (5)
3. Frank Morris (3)
4. Piotr Kózka

*5x5x5:*
1. Frank Morris (8)
2. Takayuki Ookusa (2), Mátyás Kuti (2), Ron van Bruchem (2), Erik Akkersdijk (2)
3. Tomasz Żołnowski, Frédérick Badie

*Rubik's Magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti(5)
2. Maté Horváth

*Rubik's Master Magic*
1. Mátyás Kuti (6)
2. Maté Horváth, Milán Baticz

*Megaminx*
1. Stefan Pochmann (3)
2. Erik Akkersdijk (2)
3. Stefan Łapicki

*Pyraminx*
1. Grzegorz Luczyna (5)

*Square-1*
1. Grzegorz Prusak (4)
2. Lars Vandenbergh

*Rubik's Clock*
1. Mátyás Kuti (5)
2. Stefan Pochmann

*4x4x4 blindfolded*
1. Mátyás Kuti (5)
2. Chris Hardwick, Rafał Guzewicz

*5x5x5 blindfolded*
1. Mátyás Kuti (5)
2. Chris Hardwick, Rafał Guzewicz

*3x3x3 multi blind*
1. Rowe Hessler (4)
2. Mátyás Kuti (2)
3. Arnaud van Galen


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Exo!

Maybe the following should be in a separate topic?

Which (if any) World Records do you think will be broken?
I think
*2x2x2:* avarage,
*3x3x3:* single and average,
*4x4x4:* single and average,
*5x5x5:* average,
*3x3x3_oh:* average,
*3x3x3_feet:* single and average,
*fmc*,
*4x4x4_bf*,
*5x5x5_bf*,
*3x3x3_mbf*,
*megaminx: *single and average
*pyraminx:* average
*clock: *single and average


----------



## Rama (Sep 22, 2007)

Exocorsair my vote for 5x5x5 also goes to Ron van Bruchem and Frédérick Badie, I forgot them because I was too late for my school....


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Sep 22, 2007)

2x2: Lukasz
3x3: Joel/Eduard/Thibaut
4x4: Erik/Frank
5x5: Frank/Erik
OH: Rama/Dan/Chris/Gilles
BLD: Rowe(if he'll come)
BLD multi: Rowe(if he'll come)
4x4/5x5 BLD: Chris
Clock: Stefan
Magic: Máté
MM: Máté/Milán
Feet: Anssi
FMC: Guus=Zborowski/Roux
Pyra: Gregorsz
Mega: Stefan


----------



## Erik (Sep 22, 2007)

you are being very modest putting yourself not on it


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe he doesn't know that you can vote for yourself 

When I asked Mátyás in Poland he was very confident that he would win all blindfolded events. We also discussed improvements on clock (solve it without turning it around) and 5x5x5 (I found out he also uses my method for 5x5x5 edge-pairing, only much more freestyle)

Or he doesn't want to be the favorite (to much pressure).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 22, 2007)

List finished.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2007)

I am on the list


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 23, 2007)

Ha I'm not the most favorite, so I have no pressure ^^ this is gonna be fun


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2007)

Pedro said:


> I think a poll would be hard, as you can't 'add' options...
> 
> so, if someone thinks a person that's not on the list will win, what to do?



You could have an "other-specify below option". Of course for each poll we would have like 15 options which include the top 15 WCA runners right now. I guess just adding this up manually works just as well. However, I think I will make a topic for the 3x3 at least, since $8k or so is on the line to the winner


----------



## Ravi (Oct 4, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Anssi for 3x3x3 with feet.



Yeah, that's pretty much the safest prediction ever made. Unless he breaks a toe or something. Or maybe eight toes.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 4, 2007)

wow, yesterday i visited a blog put up by japanese cubers, a lot of them are REALLY AMAZING, i think japanese will place top 3 in almost all categories.


----------

